# Line to Line Knot..



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 29, 2009)

I've tried plenty of 'em and I can't decide what I want to use. For a while, I was comfortable with the uni-to-uni knot, but with 65lb braid and 20lb mono for fishing jigs, I can't seem to tie it right anymore. I don't know why. When I get it tied right, it's huge going through my guides. I used the Albright some, and I used the Surgeon's knot and started to like it until I just watched the knot wars thing on it online when it slipped pretty quick :? . I'm going to see if I can tie the blood knot right and see if that goes through my guides easy enough...I don't know what I want to use though


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 29, 2009)

me 2 its hard to figure out wich 1 im comfortable with because theris so many out there i want to learn how to tie the blood knot to i just cant get it right yet :roll:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 29, 2009)

Recently tried several knots to tie 50lb braid to 20lb mono, didn't have any luck with any except the double surgeon's knot. Comes through the guides okay, but a little tight at the reel... but the knot holds good.

https://www.bamabassfishing.com/doublesurgeonsknot.html


----------



## Popeye (Mar 29, 2009)

I use 30 pound Power Pro and 40 pound Berkley Big Game on a couple of my Salmon trolling rigs and use the Albright knot. I have no problem with it going through the guides or spooling on the reel.

https://www.netknots.com/html/albright_special.html

Double surgeons knot won't work for me very easily as my mono line is 50 feet long. Blood knot works best when the two lines are of equal diameter.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 29, 2009)

I have been using this knot for extra long leaders - it passes through teh eyes very well:

https://www.stripersonline.com/Pages/Articles/article_arby_albertos_knot.shtml

If i am on the water and in a hurry I just use the Seaguar knot - fast and decent strength

https://www.netknots.com/html/seaguar_knot.html


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 29, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Recently tried several knots to tie 50lb braid to 20lb mono, didn't have any luck with any except the double surgeon's knot. Comes through the guides okay, but a little tight at the reel... but the knot holds good.
> 
> https://www.bamabassfishing.com/doublesurgeonsknot.html


That's what I liked using but I got worried after seeing it lose on "Knot Wars." I tied it with up to 5 turns and it seems to hold well-no slippage or breaking that I can cause. I already retied all my connections with uni to uni since I posted this topic, but that big knot kills me going through my guides. I might go back to the Surgeon's knot...


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 29, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Recently tried several knots to tie 50lb braid to 20lb mono, didn't have any luck with any except the double surgeon's knot. Comes through the guides okay, but a little tight at the reel... but the knot holds good.
> ...



Maybe I'm not doing it right, but I can't get the uni to hold?? - plus, I'm all thumbs trying to get it wrapped around....


----------



## shootisttx (Apr 13, 2009)

Tying knots is like anything else...if you are having trouble tying a certain knot, ya gotta practice until you can do it blindfolded. That is the only thing that works for me as I was not blessed with a great deal of manual dexterity. Just use those butt ends of line that always seem to be left over when you respool your reels and practice in front of the TV when you aren't on the lake.

I use the uni to uni when tying lines together, but you have to remember that you have to take a few extra turns with the braid (2-4) as it is more slippery than the mono or flouro and may cause slippage. I agree that pulling the tag ends to pull the loops together before pulling the main lines to seat the knots together is a good idea, to make sure the loops seat properly.


----------



## Brine (Apr 13, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I've tried plenty of 'em and I can't decide what I want to use. For a while, I was comfortable with the uni-to-uni knot, but with 65lb braid and 20lb mono for fishing jigs, I can't seem to tie it right anymore. I don't know why. When I get it tied right, it's huge going through my guides. I used the Albright some, and I used the Surgeon's knot and started to like it until I just watched the knot wars thing on it online when it slipped pretty quick :? . I'm going to see if I can tie the blood knot right and see if that goes through my guides easy enough...I don't know what I want to use though



https://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot1.html

Without question, the best knot I have ever used joining braid to mono/floro. Started using it when surf fishing, took it to freshwater and have NEVER had the knot fail. 

Now, that said.....IMHO, if you keep your leader to 18-24", you wont have to worry about the knot passing through your guides, and the fish don't seem to mind. In fact, I've caught plenty of bass on jigs in clear water using braid. I still use a floro leader in clear water, I just keep it less than 2'.

Good Luck!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 13, 2009)

Brine, I saw that knot and tested it out a lot. I either couldn't tie it right (I'm pretty sure I was though) or it would slip after multiple jerks (leader wrapped in one _*gloved*_ hand, braid main line in the other). The only knot that I couldn't get to slip was the uni to uni, which I'm back to using now. 

To make it smoother going through my guides, I tie a half-hitch (like suggested for a Palomar to keep weeds from catching) in the tag end of the leader. That has greatly decreased the catching and resistance going through the guides.


----------



## Brine (Apr 13, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Brine, I saw that knot and tested it out a lot. I either couldn't tie it right (I'm pretty sure I was though) or it would slip after multiple jerks (leader wrapped in one _*gloved*_ hand, braid main line in the other). The only knot that I couldn't get to slip was the uni to uni, which I'm back to using now.
> 
> To make it smoother going through my guides, I tie a half-hitch (like suggested for a Palomar to keep weeds from catching) in the tag end of the leader. That has greatly decreased the catching and resistance going through the guides.



Sorry Man, I'm certain you're not tying it right if it's slipping. By design, the knot can't "slip" if it's tied correctly. Make sure the line comes out of the loop the same way it went in. Sounds easy enough, but I've done that wrong before, and secondly...If you are using smaller line sizes than say 10# test, I would wrap at least 10 turns, maybe 12-14. Don't need more than 14 no matter what the diameter. You may be needing to "tease the coils" to get them to "stack" correctly. What you see in the picture of the knot is what you should get. Also, this knot is meant to be low profile for passing through the guides of long-distance surf casting. The guys website the knot came from does it for a living. The uni to uni was awful the few times I tried it compared to this one. When I trim the knot, there is no tag. Just like the pic. I've used it on line diameters ranging from 6# to 60#. This knot excels at joining two lines of unequal diameter. If both line sizes are the same I'm sure there are equal/better. 

Another testament to the knot. Saturday, I went fishing with this knot on 20# braid and 12# floro and probably got hung 20 times on timber (Russ can correct me if I'm wrong). I was using a 1/0 Gammy EWG, and never broke off (even when I wanted too). The hook would straigten out before the knot/line broke, or in one case, the whole damn tree would come in with it. :lol: 

All that said, knots are alot like fishing lures. Confidence is half the battle, and the other half is proper technique. My experience says that this is the best knot for me. I am confident in it, it has proven to be reliable for the past 7 years, and it ties in less than a minute. 

Stick with whatever works, but I would encourage you to exhaust your efforts with this one. The day someone shows me one better, I'll switch.


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 14, 2009)

I mostly use a nail knot. They sell a handy little tool that makes the job much easier.
However, mono & flouro will not always clinch to lines such as Superbraid or Leadcore. In this case I fall back to a blood knot and that has always held for me.
In the case of my leader material, I tie a Surgeon's Loop Knot and loop to loop the lines for quick disconnect or lure replacement. My goal is to never cut a line while I am out fishing. :wink:


----------



## Zum (Apr 14, 2009)

With the nail knot you can heat the fluro up a bit(lighter)and make a little bump so it will catch on the braid.Works well.


----------



## Zum (Nov 13, 2010)

Been playing around tying knots and I think I'll be tying the Albright or Alberto(improved albright).
I can get the blood knot to work well as well but with connecting 40lbs fluro leader to 30lbs braid,the Albright is smaller and easier(faster)to tie for me.
I've been breaking my main line(braid) before my knots,thats all I can ask of a knot.


----------

